# Does anyone have more pics of this BNR34?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

As the title says!

Does anyone have more pictures of this car? (or specs)


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Silver R34 with nismo bonnet, z tune front bumper and craft wing mirrors. 

Can't help beyond that, do you have a link to the article?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

GTR Cook said:


> Silver R34 with nismo bonnet, z tune front bumper and craft wing mirrors.
> 
> Can't help beyond that, do you have a link to the article?


I knew that...

and no no link to the article just a pic i found on google when i searched "Z-Tune CF hood R34"


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is that not on drag & drift (ricks blog)


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Is that not on drag & drift (ricks blog)


Could be


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Not that it matters, but i am pretty shure that bonnet is a Sunline bonnet.
Not a genuine Nismo R-Tune bonnet.


Terje.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

rb26 said:


> Not that it matters, but i am pretty shure that bonnet is a Sunline bonnet.
> Not a genuine Nismo R-Tune bonnet.
> 
> 
> Terje.


What makes you think that, mate?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

If I had a Genuine Nismo bonnet, I sure wouldn't butcher it for some bonnet pins..


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

These are from my hard-drive, I knew saving pictures would come in handy...:thumbsup:











































































If I remember right the bloke who bought this didn't have it long before it was stolen... I remeber someone on here saying his S1 engine R34 GTR from endless was stolen..


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! But Endless has a similar R34 GTR but with a big wing on the rear.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Thanks for the pics! But Endless has a similar R34 GTR but with a big wing on the rear.



The one with the big wing has a top secret front bumper, I have pics of that as well...:thumbsup:

This car was modded but endless and was sold buy drag & drift...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> The one with the big wing has a top secret front bumper, I have pics of that as well...:thumbsup:
> 
> This car was modded but endless and was sold buy drag & drift...


Can you post them, please?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Can you post them, please?


I will post up in the morning, I have hundreds of pictures of 34's..


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> I will post up in the morning, I have hundreds of pictures of 34's..


I have like 30


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

this car was sold to sweden and sadly stolen a short time after it arrived.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Jim, what happend mate? Pictures please!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

JonR32GTR said:


> this car was sold to sweden and sadly stolen a short time after it arrived.


To Sweden? Do they know where the car is now?


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is the thread:
Skyline.se - Visa tråd - Skyline r34 gtr nismo edition STULEN!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Bolle said:


> Here is the thread:
> Skyline.se - Visa tråd - Skyline r34 gtr nismo edition STULEN!


Tack så mycket!

Thank you verry much!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> I will post up in the morning, I have hundreds of pictures of 34's..


Still waiting


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> I will post up in the morning, I have hundreds of pictures of 34's..


Mate, the pictures, cant wait!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

shit I forgot doing them now buddy, will be up in ten minutes or so...:shy:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> shit I forgot doing them now buddy, will be up in ten minutes or so...:shy:


Haha, Thanks


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

These are the pictures I can find without doing through them one-by-one


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn, thank you!

Where do find all these pics? My collection is just over 150 right now that includes R32s R33s and R34s.

If you bump into pics of a R34 GTR in Sparkling Silver post them or a R34 GTR with Z-Tune hood.

If you have more nice pics share them with other GTR-enthusiasts on the R34 GTR pics thread.

Thank you again mate!

EDIT: You have PM


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I have been saving pictures of skylines since 2002 and everytime I see a car I've not seen before I save them. I have about 8,000 odd pictures of skylines maybe more. :thumbsup:


----------

